# It Is Almost Time for the Kindle DX to Ship



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot wait it is almost time for the Kindle DX to ship . I have my final in my class this week. I take classes on line. So I am able to work on it a little at a time. I am trying to finish the final so I can play with my Kindle DX all weekend.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I know, I am getting really excited, too. I wonder if it will ship a day early like the K2's did? I can hope...

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I know, I am getting really excited, too. I wonder if it will ship a day early like the K2's did? I can hope...
> 
> L


That is what I was thinking maybe it will ship early. I hope so.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been reading the DX user guide to familiarize myself with it before it gets here.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I've been reading the DX user guide to familiarize myself with it before it gets here.


I have read some of the use guide I need to go back and read more of it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

woohoo


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't wait!  I hate mid-week ship dates.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I can't wait for YOU guys to get yours so I can read all about it


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I can't wait! I hate mid-week ship dates.


I with ya, sister. I have to trudge through this week, and expect my delivery on Thursday. Usually, UPS comes in the early evening, but the last time I ordered a package, I got it early noon. I was so shocked. I'm hoping this is the case.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well I got distracted today with the iphone 3G S announcement and the exciting info that we are getting the OS3 update in only 10 days. I think the next few days will go by fast enough. I have some distractions LOL


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I've been reading the DX user guide to familiarize myself with it before it gets here.


Same here.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't wait for you guys to get them so we can hear all about it!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I can't wait for you guys to get them so we can hear all about it!


Me 2!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, it's the 9th, one day early.  Has anyone got a ship notice yet??  
I'm excited for all of you and can't wait for the KindleDX arriving frenzy to start!!
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Well, it's the 9th, one day early. Has anyone got a ship notice yet??
> I'm excited for all of you and can't wait for the KindleDX arriving frenzy to start!!
> deb


No shipping notice, no change in status. Still due to arrive on June 11th. It is not showing up on my list of Kindles, either.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Well, it's the 9th, one day early. Has anyone got a ship notice yet??
> I'm excited for all of you and can't wait for the KindleDX arriving frenzy to start!!
> deb


No ship notice yet. The last time with K2 I did not get the ship notice till 5 hours after my K2 had shipped. They may not send them out early this time.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Anne, I remember that with my k2 as well. But it went order in progress, (or whatever it says) meaning they are processing it so you can't cancel 4-5 days before it shipped.  I canceled my DX because I really want it for the NY times, so I am waiting to see if they make a decision.  If they don't do the deal with NY times, I may still get it, because I think it should be able to format poetry better with the ability to change # of words per line and pdf. But I'll read reviews. Good luck all.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Red said:


> Anne, I remember that with my k2 as well. But it went order in progress, (or whatever it says) meaning they are processing it so you can't cancel 4-5 days before it shipped. I canceled my DX because I really want it for the NY times, so I am waiting to see if they make a decision. If they don't do the deal with NY times, I may still get it, because I think it should be able to format poetry better with the ability to change # of words per line and pdf. But I'll read reviews. Good luck all.


Red that is true I can still cancel if I wanted too. Of course I do not want to cancel. I am getting excited. Thursday is almost here. When they ship them out tomorrow I will be happy.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Anne, I wasn't attempting to encourage you to cancel.  I was just wondering if they are showing preparing to ship, or whatever, as early with the DX as they did with the k2.  I don't know why I find it so interesting, since I've put mine on hold, I'm an enabler


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Just checked, and status is the same -- not yet shipped.  Looks like they're sticking with the announced delivery date.  For me, it's Thursday.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Red said:


> Anne, I wasn't attempting to encourage you to cancel. I was just wondering if they are showing preparing to ship, or whatever, as early with the DX as they did with the k2. I don't know why I find it so interesting, since I've put mine on hold, I'm an enabler


Red: I know you were not attempting to get me to cancel. I only meant that if they were starting to ship I would not be able to cancel. I am so excited that it is almost time for the DX to ship.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I was really hoping that Amazon would repeat the early shipping on the DX that they did with the K2.  As of this post, my credit card has not been charged so although I remain hopeful (the day's not over), I'm not expecting to get my DX tomorrow.  Anyone have anything different to report?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to merge this with the other thread we have on DX Kindle watch. Thanks!

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I was really hoping that Amazon would repeat the early shipping on the DX that they did with the K2. As of this post, my credit card has not been charged so although I remain hopeful (the day's not over), I'm not expecting to get my DX tomorrow. Anyone have anything different to report?


I was hoping that they would ship the DX early too. So far there has been no change and nothing charge yet. There is still time the day is not over yet.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Also checking my order status.  Maybe something will show up there (the order can't be changed notice) before on my credit card.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Also checking my order status. Maybe something will show up there (the order can't be changed notice) before on my credit card.


I keep checking to see if they have change it to order cannot be changed. When that happens It may not be long till they ship the DX. I have to leave for work soon. I will start kindle watch again when I get home tonight. I will check in here when I can from my sidekick to see if there are any changes to anyone's order to order cannot be changed.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Some of you guys are hardcore


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

So I just noticed that the Kindle DX is shipping tomorrow for pre-orders. Anyone getting one? Let us know how you like it once it arrives!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015TCML0?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0015TCML0

Rachel


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, its after 7pm on the West Coast and still no change in the order status.  Guess I won't be holding my DX manana.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am. Estimated arrival date Thursday June 11th. I went up tonight and set all my Amazon books for download (no mean task) and checked the state on my computer for the other 3,000 titles I have from freebie downloads. I'll keep you posted. I am a Kindle 1 Pioneer, one of the first to get mine in 2007 and I am as excited now as I was back then.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm excited. Mine comes Thursday and I set my gajillion book downloads this evening awaitin' for the arrival.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

edwpat said:


> I'm excited. Mine comes Thursday and I set my gajillion book downloads this evening awaitin' for the arrival.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I have all my books ready to download to my Kindle DX too.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I am. So excited!  Depending on when I get it Thursday, I will make a little video of the unpacking maybe.


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Mine is do on the June 11; however, I will not be home until June 12.  I am very excited!  Of course I am still not over the excitement of my K2 (which I wound up ordering because I couldn't wait for the DX).  I have had the K2 for about 2 weeks.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I ordered one. I already have a K2 as well, which makes it even worse.   I'll probably pass the K2 on to my son, and use the DX myself.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Finally Preparing items for shipment Cannot be canceled.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Good sign. My bank account was one Kindle DX cost less. So Amazon took the money. Yippie yeah! 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine says, "Item shipping soon." Snoopy dance!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine has been charged to my credit card too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks I just merged two similar threads. . .

good news that people's cards have been billed. . . .or, not, depending on your point of view.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I woke up to a very distressing email saying there was a problem with charging my credit card! I don't know why -- I am not over my credit limit, I pay the bill, and all the address info was correct. I told them to try again. Let's hope it goes through this time. 

It's always something....

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. Leslie, that is weird. . . .maybe you've just purchased too many Kindles. . . . .


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I woke up to a very distressing email saying there was a problem with charging my credit card! I don't know why -- I am not over my credit limit, I pay the bill, and all the address info was correct. I told them to try again. Let's hope it goes through this time.
> 
> It's always something....
> 
> L


Poor Leslie! Next time, because there will be another Kindle eventually, give a friend the money and have them order the Kindle for you. Once you receive it you can register it to your account...lol! Maybe you can trick 'em or something?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I woke up to a very distressing email saying there was a problem with charging my credit card! I don't know why -- I am not over my credit limit, I pay the bill, and all the address info was correct. I told them to try again. Let's hope it goes through this time.
> 
> It's always something....
> 
> L


I hope it goes through the second time. It should maybe there was a problem with the system when they put it through.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bummer Leslie. I'm glad I decided to go the cash route this time, which I generally couldn;t do, but because of the Virginia gig, I was able. I hoep they resolve the issue _tout suite_.

Ed P


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Mine says, "Item shipping soon." Snoopy dance!!


Mine too.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Good sign. My bank account was one Kindle DX cost less. So Amazon took the money. Yippie yeah!
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I have to laugh at myself, went to credit card statement, saw the charge and was shocked at the price--ran over to Amazon to make sure it was correct.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Forster said:


> Mine too.


Same here! Tomorrow is gonna be a good day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Leslie, that is weird. . . .maybe you've just purchased too many Kindles. . . . .


After it didn't go through the second time, I call the credit card company. This is an Amazon business card and I have to say, the CS is excellent. I charged plane and train tickets to go to Switzerland the other day. That triggered a fraud alert when another big ticket charge came through. It's all been cleared now, since I was able to verify everything, and now my DX's status is shipping soon with a delivery date for tomorrow. Wahoo!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I charged plane and train tickets to go to Switzerland the other day. That triggered a fraud alert when another big ticket charge came through.
> 
> L


Well, you know, that's a good thing, really. . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That's wonderful, Leslie. If anyone deserves the Kindle DX it's Mrs. Bristlecone Kindle herself.  

Ed P


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, you know, that's a good thing, really. . . . . .


It is. And because I could verify everything, they took off the hold and the charge went right through. So it all worked out in the end. I have to laugh...I am having a super-stressful day (you name it, it's happening) and this was just one more thing.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

edwpat said:


> That's wonderful, Leslie. If anyone deserves the Kindle DX it's Mrs. Bristlecone Kindle herself.
> 
> Ed P


Ah, thank you Ed. Of course, it would be nicer if they gave me one but oh well...

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> After it didn't go through the second time, I call the credit card company. This is an Amazon business card and I have to say, the CS is excellent. I charged plane and train tickets to go to Switzerland the other day. That triggered a fraud alert when another big ticket charge came through. It's all been cleared now, since I was able to verify everything, and now my DX's status is shipping soon with a delivery date for tomorrow. Wahoo!
> 
> L


I am so happy you were able to straighten it out.


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

Waiting for my first Kindle!
I ordered mine with the super saver shipping so it isn't due to ship until Monday.
I almost changed to overnight last week but remembered that my summer Concert Band's first concert is this Saturday and I need to write the announcements and knew I'd be playing with the Kindle too much to do a decent job 

On the other hand they did ship me 2 PG Wodehouse books and my copy of Book: The Sequel which I am a contributor to.

Does anyone know when Oberon is releasing their new covers?

Frank


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

capnfrank said:


> Does anyone know when Oberon is releasing their new covers?
> 
> Frank


For the DX? Based on email exchange with Becca at Oberon, I would guess it will be July.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll definitely be ordering a Oberon DX cover, but am worried about leaving my kindle unprotected for a month or so...contemplating ordering a Medge platform to protect it until then unless someone has a good suggestion as to how to keep it safe while waiting for Oberon.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> I'll definitely be ordering a Oberon DX cover, but am worried about leaving my kindle unprotected for a month or so...contemplating ordering a Medge platform to protect it until then unless someone has a good suggestion as to how to keep it safe while waiting for Oberon.


Same concern. I ordered the Amazon cover just to have some protection until either Oberon or Noreve comes out with something I really like. Oberon isn't doing a velcro model for the DX. I never take the Oberon out of the cover, and can't imagine having it in something to protect it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I get my DX I don't anticipate getting any cover, but will look for a protective case. . . .which might be available at someplace like Target pretty cheaply. . . .


----------



## powertoold (Jun 3, 2009)

Unboxing:


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

<sob> Amazon, please! Take my money! And ship my Kindle DX!! No email shipping notice for me, yet.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

My status has changed to being prepped for shipment! My delivery date is Monday, but since I upgraded to overnight shipping, and it's now being prepped for shipment, do you think this means I'll get it before Monday?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I liked watching the YouTube unboxing.  Very interesting.  

Harvey, I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you.
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine's shipped!!!

*happydance*

Tracking info:
Date  	Time  	Location  	Event Details
June 10, 2009 11:30:34 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

Now the watch for the brown truck starts, lol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Forster.  
deb


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Forster said:


> Mine's shipped!!!
> 
> *happydance*
> 
> ...


Lucky dog. Mine is "shipping soon" - who knows when that'll be. Oh, well. It has to be sometime tomorrow because it's next day shipping, but I want it now. *stamps foot* Going to work should keep my mind off things for a bit.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Annie said:


> Lucky dog. Mine is "shipping soon" - who knows when that'll be. Oh, well. It has to be sometime tomorrow because it's next day shipping, but I want it now. *stamps foot* Going to work should keep my mind off things for a bit.


I was too cheap for next day shipping so I'll get it on Friday.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> My status has changed to being prepped for shipment! My delivery date is Monday, but since I upgraded to overnight shipping, and it's now being prepped for shipment, do you think this means I'll get it before Monday?


Amazons Dx page says you can buy it today, with 1 day shipping get it tomorow. So yes. I think you'll get it tomorrow. I don't have a DX ordered but I went through that with my k2. I actually had the thing in my hand when I got the it's shipped email. Good luck, but I'm betting you have it tomorrow, from my past experience.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

*ROTFLOL* Ok that video was funny! I think Amazon should of packaged it like they did with Kindle 1... It was much better.... Oh well...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I just received my shipping notice e-mail. Tracking info:
Date Time Location Event Details 
June 10, 2009 12:22:20 PM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

I am glad I watched the DX unboxing video. Each time I opened my Kindle 2 packaging, (original and two replacements), I did so without tearing the "open here" strips. (I am glad I did as it made the returns easier.) In the video, it shows that the inside slip cover was glued onto back of the inner tray. Another challenge in the opening process.  

Edit: Since it is for DH and he hates paying for shipping but wants it to arrive while I am in town, we paid for Standard Shipping. The estimated delivery arrival is June 15.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just watched the unboxing video and wooohooo!! The screen on the DX is huge!! I was very patiently waiting, experiencing only mild anticipation. I mean the DX is not that much different than my K2, right? WRONG! Jimmeny Crickets! (or however that is spelled) I think that must be the first time I have seen the DX and the K2 side by side. Darn it. Now to start compulsively refreshing my order page at Amazon waiting for the magic "Items Shipped" notice.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/10/amazon-kindle-dx-unboxing-and-hands-on/


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Engadget rules!

You rule, too, for updating us!

Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have another thread with an unboxing video (not sure if it is the same one, I haven't had a chance to watch) so I am going to merge these two together. 

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Hopefully more people will put up some more videos and reviews...


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> There is no other topic about the unboxing the DX... The one video on this page, is the only one so far...


You're right, it's an earlier post in this thread by Powertoold.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Wait if Leslie merged the two topics, (or posts) then there should be 2 videos... Yet I only see one... lol


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, the K2's screen looks so small in comparison to the DX's.  I said I wasn't going to get one of these, but now I think I'm having some DX envy..........I also wonder how comfortable it is to hold since there is less room around the keyboard.  Can't wait for the reviews to start rolling in.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Progress for me - my Kindle DX status is now "Shipping Soon", with an estimated ship date of June 15. Yes! Much better!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice pics at Engadget. We know the K2 is a teensy bit thinner than the DX - here's a pic that shows the difference:


----------



## powertoold (Jun 3, 2009)

In the back of my mind, when I first saw the DX, I thought the keys were in an awkward position. The thought hadn't hit me until today when I saw the new hands-on YouTube video.

I imagine I'd have a hard time positioning my hand to use the keyboard since it's so low.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah it didn't cross my mind until I saw this video... It's easier to type on the K1 and K2...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

There is a noticeable lack of real estate on the front for pretty skins also.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

This is driving me crazy still no shipping notice. I have tomorrow off. It is the little girl I take care Birthday. Her mom is going to pick her up from school and spend the afternoon with her. So she does not need me to come in. I hope my DX has shipped and I just have not gotten the notice yet.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Shipped* and got a *Welcome to the Kindle * email. The device is currently in Whitesville IN and will be delivered tomorrow.

Edward C. Patterson
(Dancing around the room)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Techflash gave it a C+, yikes   . I don't have one, but I imagine I'd give it a higher rating if I did. It can't be that much different than k2, and it is definitely an A   .  I will say, I do agree about the touch screen. I have the Sony 700 and I use the buttons to turn pages, but I can highlight and add notes 10 times faster on the Sony 700 than I could the k2.  If they want a strong college market, my bet is that is the next big change to Dx, not necessarily touch screen, but really making the note and highlights easier.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

edwpat said:


> *Shipped* and got a *Welcome to the Kindle * email. The device is currently in Whitesville IN and will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> (Dancing around the room)


Me too! Unfortunately, they shipped via UPS. Darn it. UPS usually gets here right at 5:00pm or they miss the 5:00pm deadline for deliveries where I live and have to come back the next day. I'll cross my fingers that they make it!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Forster said:


> Mine's shipped!!!
> 
> *happydance*
> 
> ...


Congrats Forster


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

edwpat said:


> *Shipped* and got a *Welcome to the Kindle * email. The device is currently in Whitesville IN and will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> (Dancing around the room)


Congrats you are so lucky. I am happy for you


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Me too! Unfortunately, they shipped via UPS. Darn it. UPS usually gets here right at 5:00pm or they miss the 5:00pm deadline for deliveries where I live and have to come back the next day. I'll cross my fingers that they make it!


I will keep my fingers crossed you get it before 5PM. My UPS come around that time too.


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

Finally got my shipping notice. I've had some shipping notices come pretty late from amazon, but I was starting to get worried! This was probably my latest. Should be here tomorrow via UPS. 

They usually come in the late morning here, so I'm wondering if I should stay home a little later tomorrow so that I don't miss it if they need a signature. I really don't want to have to wait until Friday to get it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I finally got my shipping notice and welcome letter. The DX was sent at least 4 hours ago.  It will be here tomorrow . I am doing the happy dance.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

My e-mails have arrived too! Mine were sent 16 minutes ago.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> My e-mails have arrived too! Mine were sent 16 minutes ago.


I glad you got your shipping notice too.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Finally got my notice, and UPS tracking confirms only that a label has been printed -- not that they've actually received the package.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

UPS delivers pretty late here too. Though, the package arrives on the estimated delivery date, I hate sitting at home all day waiting for it. Though, my last delivery - UPS came around 10 AM! I was shocked. I hope that tomorrow will be a repeat. I have a summer class that I will be at from 8 to 2, but hopefully, it'll be waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> UPS delivers pretty late here too. Though, the package arrives on the estimated delivery date, I hate sitting at home all day waiting for it. Though, my last delivery - UPS came around 10 AM! I was shocked. I hope that tomorrow will be a repeat. I have a summer class that I will be at from 8 to 2, but hopefully, it'll be waiting for me when I get home!


I am so happy I will be able to be home tomorrow. My UPS usually delivers after 5pm. Sometimes I am lucky and get it between 10am and 2PM. I am going to leave a notice by my bell to make sure they ring the bell. I better not see that they tried to deliver and no one was home. UPS usually leaves my packages next door at the laundry Mat. I have school work I need to finish. I will do that while I want for the delivery.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hands across and down the middle,
Strike the lyre, bow the fiddle,
For they're fulfilling all those orders
For us lucky Kindleboarders.
So join me with abandonned prance
In my naked Conga dance!!!!

 Edward C. Happyson


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Anne said:


> This is driving me crazy still no shipping notice. I have tomorrow off. It is the little girl I take care Birthday. Her mom is going to pick her up from school and spend the afternoon with her. So she does not need me to come in. I hope my DX has shipped and I just have not gotten the notice yet.


I thought I was going to be left out; but just got my shipping and welcoming notices. Was busy downloading stuff to Big Fred with my next breath. Whew! 
I'm on the West Coast so I guess I got left with the last bunch. I WAS going to stay home tomorrow, but will go into work as they deliver in the afternoon. At home they don't deliver till 6 or 7pm, so I always have the 'good' stuff sent to the office. I think I'm going to have to go to Target to find something to put my DX in until I figure out how I'm going to protect him.

iPhone is Wilma, Kindle 2 is Fred (but she's a girl). I'm picturing Big Fred as a guy, though.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I thought I was going to be left out; but just got my shipping and welcoming notices. Was busy downloading stuff to Big Fred with my next breath. Whew!
> I'm on the West Coast so I guess I got left with the last bunch. I WAS going to stay home tomorrow, but will go into work as they deliver in the afternoon. At home they don't deliver till 6 or 7pm, so I always have the 'good' stuff sent to the office. I think I'm going to have to go to Target to find something to put my DX in until I figure out how I'm going to protect him.
> 
> iPhone is Wilma, Kindle 2 is Fred (but she's a girl). I'm picturing Big Fred as a guy, though.


 I am happy you finally got your shipping notice . I just happen to get the day off. I think I will stay around and wait. I hope I am lucky and My DX (Alexis) comes early between 10am and 2pm. I have school work to do. I will do that while I wait.


----------



## Burque (May 29, 2009)

Do you think that Amazon shipped all the pre-orders today before the new orders that were placed today? I'm just wondering about my place in the que... My cover shipped today, but no shipping notice for the DX, both were next day air... This morning when I saw that I could order the DX and have it by tomorrow, I was SO tempted to place a second order just so I would get one tomorrow. I didn't though.  They were also supposed to be shipped together, the cover and DX.  Any thoughts about how Amazon's que works?


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I'm actually getting jealous... Everyone is getting their Kindles within the next 3 days... I can't wait to order the K1 from kathy... Hopefully I'll be able to pay her tomorrow, and it gets sent out on Friday...


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Mine shipped at 5:06 PM  Yipee - I will not be there to receive it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Can't wait to see some of the reviews from KBers of this.  I hope that I won't be enabled.  Maybe I'll just be envious.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Just received an email from Amazon that my Kindle DX has shipped and should arrive on June 18th. I am so very excited!

I have read all the manuals twice and have tons of books on my wishlist. It is actually for my husband as his arthritis keeps him from holding books too long. Plus, with the larger screen, we will be able to see the text better. I am sure we will both enjoy and love our Kindle DX as much as all of you love your Kindles.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sure this board is going to start lighting up today.  I remember how active this board was when the K2 shipped.  Hope those of you getting the DX enjoy it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My shipping notice arrived in my email box at 9:09 pm last night. It is on its way and supposed to arrive today. Yahoo!

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My shipping notice arrived in my email box at 9:09 pm last night. It is on its way and supposed to arrive today. Yahoo!
> 
> L


I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures as you unbox it. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Burque (May 29, 2009)

Never mind my question! After I went to bed last night the email came through... Welcome to Kindle, and the other one with the tracking information. Yay!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I thought I was going to be left out; but just got my shipping and welcoming notices. Was busy downloading stuff to Big Fred with my next breath. Whew!
> I'm on the West Coast so I guess I got left with the last bunch. I WAS going to stay home tomorrow, but will go into work as they deliver in the afternoon. At home they don't deliver till 6 or 7pm, so I always have the 'good' stuff sent to the office. I think I'm going to have to go to Target to find something to put my DX in until I figure out how I'm going to protect him.
> 
> iPhone is Wilma, Kindle 2 is Fred (but she's a girl). I'm picturing Big Fred as a guy, though.


O.K. Sorry but if the DX is Fred (big or not) then the K2 should be Wilma and the iPhone Pebbles.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just checked Out for Dellivery.  I cannot wait


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm gonna make history. I'm going to my big gig reading in McLean VA on Monday, and will most likely be the first American Author to do a book reading from a Kindle DX. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

edwpat said:


> I'm gonna make history. I'm going to my big gig reading in McLean VA on Monday, and will most likely be the first American Author to do a book reading from a Kindle DX.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Wow that will be so cool. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, my shipment has been delayed "by weather or natural disaster" in Harrisburg, PA. Go figure - but it's early still, and they haven;t changed the delivery date, and Harrisburg is only 80 miles West of me. So . . . 

Ed P


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Well, my shipment has been delayed "by weather or natural disaster" in Harrisburg, PA. Go figure - but it's early still, and they haven;t changed the delivery date, and Harrisburg is only 80 miles West of me. So . . .
> 
> Ed P


I will keep my fingers crossed for you that is gets there today.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't ordered a DX.....yet, but I'm sitting on the edge of my seat for all of you who are expecting yours TODAY!!  Can't wait to hear first impressions, etc.  Congratulations to all the new DX owners


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I just posted the following on the Amazon Kindle DX discussion threads under the title "I'm Making DX History on Monday"  

"My Kindle DX arrives today and I'm excited. I also have a book reading on Monday in McLean VA of one of my 12 titles (won't mention them here, as that's not the purpose of this post). However, I shall do that reading (a big corporate invite on telecom call to 30 points around the US) on my new KindleDX, and I beleive I shall be the first American Author to do a Reading from the DX. If you're reading this Uncle Stevie King, don't try to beat me. lol

Edward C. Patterson"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Well, my shipment has been delayed "by weather or natural disaster" in Harrisburg, PA. Go figure - but it's early still, and they haven;t changed the delivery date, and Harrisburg is only 80 miles West of me. So . . .
> 
> Ed P


They had bad weather in Manchester, NH at 6:46 am. Not sure what that means. My package has an arrival scan of 8:50 am in South Portland but they haven't recorded the "out for delivery" scan yet.

L


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Ive got 2 friends who ordered and had it ship, they are excited


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> They had bad weather in Manchester, NH at 6:46 am. Not sure what that means. My package has an arrival scan of 8:50 am in South Portland but they haven't recorded the "out for delivery" scan yet.
> 
> L


Hopefully your UPS guy won't just mark it delivered like he did with the K2. I'm sure he doesn't want to face that wrath again.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine has just arrive in Bethlehem. No out for delivery yet - but I'm sitting at work in BETHLEHEM, so UPS has all day to get their


Spoiler



asses


 out the 5 miles between Bethlehem and Allentown.

Ed P


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine scanned as out for delivery at 8:55 am.

He usually arrives around 10:53 am. We'll see if he is on time this morning. Is it possible that I might be the first one to receive a DX

(now I have probably jinxed myself!)

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

10:53a.m.?  Wow, that's precise.  28 minutes.
deb


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Mine scanned as out for delivery at 8:55 am.
> 
> He usually arrives around 10:53 am. We'll see if he is on time this morning. Is it possible that I might be the first one to receive a DX
> 
> ...


Hopefully, you'll have yours in less than 5 minutes and have some pictures up soon. This so reminds me of February and I'm not even getting one.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kevin, I was thinking the same thing; February and K2 deliveries.  It was so much fun hearing everyone else's excitement.  I keep forcing myself to step away from my computer and get something accomplished today.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I posted in the other thread that it arrived at 10:38 am. I told the UPS guy he was early and he said yes, he came here before his UPS run. I just opened it and took some pictures. Will post in a minute.

My initial impression...it's BIG. Really big!

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Mine scanned as out for delivery at 8:55 am.
> 
> He usually arrives around 10:53 am. We'll see if he is on time this morning. Is it possible that I might be the first one to receive a DX
> 
> ...


I keeping my fingers crossed your comes soon.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I posted in the other thread that it arrived at 10:38 am. I told the UPS guy he was early and he said yes, he came here before his UPS run. I just opened it and took some pictures. Will post in a minute.
> 
> My initial impression...it's BIG. Really big!
> 
> L


Was this the same guy that delivered your K2 in Feb? Sounds like he's completely made up for that incident.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Was this the same guy that delivered your K2 in Feb? Sounds like he's completely made up for that incident.


Yes, it is the same delivery man. I've had him for awhile now...maybe since the fall? He's actually very nice, always says hello, doesn't act like he's in too big a rush.

I posted pictures on the "first person to receive" thread.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I got an infamous "Delayed shipment" email from Amazon. Then I went to my tracking and saw that it still said delivery estimate June 11, and that package was still in Bethlehem. I called customer support and they told me that it should still be delivered today, but it it comes tomorrow I can get a refund of my 18.00 overnight delivery charge. I told them, I'd pay double to get it today. I don;t thing customer service knew more than I did, but I have my fingers crossed.

Ed P


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been sitting here, playing with my DX since 10:38 and guess what? I just got an email from Amazon that says delivery of my packaged has been delayed due to "extreme weather conditions or an unforeseen natural event." 

I wonder if there are so many being shipped they are sending these notices? The weather here is fine and I haven't heard about any earthquakes...

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Leslie - that's good news for me. I'll ignore the Amazon email.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have been sitting here, playing with my DX since 10:38 and guess what? I just got an email from Amazon that says delivery of my packaged has been delayed due to "extreme weather conditions or an unforeseen natural event."
> 
> I wonder if there are so many being shipped they are sending these notices? The weather here is fine and I haven't heard about any earthquakes...
> 
> L


Well, there was a lot of wild weather in the middle/southern/eastern part of the country over the last day or so. And more expected today I understand. It may just be that with the other glitches folks have noticed, part of the effect is that the 'may be delayed' e-mails didn't get out in a timely fashion.

And even though it's clear where YOU are it may be that things got backed up from the days before too, so it's fine now but you may be delayed because there's a 2 day backlog somewhere else and/or the planes aren't in the right places.

But I wouldn't suggest Ed's strategy of telling them you'll pay double to get it now.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Triple pay. Quaduple pay. Heck, let me pick it p in person.  

ECP


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My DX just came. It came on the early truck.   I went to look out the window and saw the UPS truck. I ran around looking for my shoes. Ran down stairs. I did not see the driver anywhere. I went to look in the window of the Laundry Mat  next door to see if I could see the package.One of the people saw me looking in the window and pick up two packages. I ran in both packages were mine. I also got the Amazon DX cover. I have it chargeing. I off to play and check it out. So far I love it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"June 11, 2009 01:34:00 PM ALLENTOWN PA US Delivered 
June 11, 2009 09:59:00 AM BETHLEHEM PA US Arrival Scan 
June 11, 2009 08:45:00 AM BETHLEHEM PA US Arrival Scan"

Dancing a conga dance, and now all I need to do is get home.

Ed P


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> "June 11, 2009 01:34:00 PM ALLENTOWN PA US Delivered
> June 11, 2009 09:59:00 AM BETHLEHEM PA US Arrival Scan
> June 11, 2009 08:45:00 AM BETHLEHEM PA US Arrival Scan"
> 
> ...


grats


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Dancing a conga dance, *and now all I need to do is get home.*
> 
> Ed P


Drive Carefully!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Of course, UPS delivered on my proch and we had a rain storm so it sat in a puddle, but its OKAY and it's downloading the Library of Congress and charge so I can USB over my other books tonight. Of course, it took me a bit to figure out the USB cable thingy. Doe the K2 have the same USB set-up? If so, no prob, but if you're coming from the K1, it might prove a mystery for a while.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From pictures the K2 and DX use the same USB cable/charger/plug system.  One cord rather than 2 is good, but I'd worry about losing the little extra adapter to turn the USB end to a plug.  But, hey, if that's the only problem!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> From pictures the K2 and DX use the same USB cable/charger/plug system. One cord rather than 2 is good, but I'd worry about losing the little extra adapter to turn the USB end to a plug. But, hey, if that's the only problem!


Yes, the do use the same plug/cable which I am pleased about, because now I can leave one at home and one at the office. As for losing the plug...I'll just throw it in the same basket with my iphone cables and plugs.

L


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, there was a lot of wild weather in the middle/southern/eastern part of the country over the last day or so. And more expected today I understand. It may just be that with the other glitches folks have noticed, part of the effect is that the 'may be delayed' e-mails didn't get out in a timely fashion.
> 
> And even though it's clear where YOU are it may be that things got backed up from the days before too, so it's fine now but you may be delayed because there's a 2 day backlog somewhere else and/or the planes aren't in the right places.
> 
> But I wouldn't suggest Ed's strategy of telling them you'll pay double to get it now.


You are quite right, Ann. We had horrible rains, hail, high winds, etc. here in Dallas and it delayed many things. We were even told our Fedex was not arriving today due to weather conditions. There is more bad weather expected this evening so if you are in the Dallas/Fort Worth areas, you might actually be delayed.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> From pictures the K2 and DX use the same USB cable/charger/plug system. One cord rather than 2 is good, but I'd worry about losing the little extra adapter to turn the USB end to a plug. But, hey, if that's the only problem!
> 
> 
> Leslie said:
> ...


There are various USB chargers made to plug in to wall outlets as well as ones for use in cars. I had received a pair of these two years ago for charging my mp3 player. (I did not use them as the Zen mp3 player I have won't charge from them. It needs a computer USB port to charge. ) However, these chargers do work with my Kindle 2 and should also work with the Kindle DX. So if the charger plug is lost, it is not difficult to find a replacement.

I made a pouch with three pockets (a large pocket with two smaller pockets on the side) to keep in my purse. The large pocket was intended to hold my Kindle in its cover but is now used for paper. (I made a second bag just for the Kindle in its cover.) One of the smaller pockets holds my Zen in its case while the other pocket holds the cable and charger for the Kindle and the cable for the Zen. Each cable has one USB A connector on the end that plugs into the computer or charger. The Kindle cable has a Micro-B USB connector on the other end while the other cable has a Mini-B USB connector. I use the cable with the Mini-B connector with my Zen, my camera, and my pedometer. (EDIT: See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB for pictures and descriptions of various USB connectors.)

With DH getting a DX that he plans to keep at home, his cable and charger plug will stay at home. He will probably keep it with his phone charger.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just have to say that UPS stinks. Their customer service stinks. I don't like them at all and if they don't get my KDX here today, I am calling Amazon and they will be refunding my delivery charges. 

Ok. I am better now. Sorta.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, the do use the same plug/cable which I am pleased about, because now I can leave one at home and one at the office. As for losing the plug...I'll just throw it in the same basket with my iphone cables and plugs.
> 
> L


You can't beat that with two sticks! Thats exactly what I am going to do. I am so tired of schlepping my cord back and forth just in case I need power. (I had a 'power' incident once at work **shudders**)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OK Princess - deep breath - relax - deep breath - again - there don't you feel even more better


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> OK Princess - deep breath - relax - deep breath - again - there don't you feel even more better


LOL! Actually, now I feel a little dizzy. Not necessarily a bad thing. 

It is just that UPS delivers here several times a week, if not everyday. You think they would look at where they have to deliver and say, "I know I have to be there before 5:00pm.", but no, they act surprised EVERY time. It is so bad, if I can choose between Fed-Ex and UPS, I always pick Fed-Ex. Unfortunately, Amazon does not give me the choice. Sometimes they use Fed-Ex and sometimes UPS. Maybe I will call Amazon and ask them if they can put a note on my account to always use Fed-Ex. Worth a shot.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm in heaven. I decided to only put my Amazon bought books, mobi formatted and pdf novels and books on the DX, which comes to 700; and leave the other 2500 on the Kindle 1 and the computer. If I ever live long enough to get to those, I can reference them and bring them on over. Best of all, I can now put on 800 MB of China Repositories from 1902-1907 (20 volumes) on the Kindle. They are in pdf and a pain to read and access on the computer. I still have half my membory left for an audible book of ten. I'm in heaven.

Ed Patterson


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Got the same message from UPS about delayed delivery.  Package arrived hours EARLIER than I expected.  Hope everyone who ordered next day delivery got their DX on time.


----------

